# What kind of scissors do you have to get?



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm trying to delve into cutting my girls hair for fun and to save some money. with 3 fluffs, the groomer gets expensive. 

Is there like a basic list of must-have items?

I bought a fairly pricy set of shears that look like this

PetEdge: Top Performance Curved Ball Point Shear 7 1/2"

But everytime I cut with them it makes obvious cuts, I've been looking at getting some tooth ones like this 

PetEdge: Top Performance 30-Tooth Thinning Shears 7"

only because I saw a groomer using them. 

What is everyones opinion on scissors and other tools?? 

Thanks all.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I groom both of my dogs myself, as when I wanted to get a 2nd dog that was the agreement!

Thinning shears are AMAZING for beginners as they blend one length of hair into another length. For instance, I keep the hair on the head longer, and the body hair very short, so I use them to blend the neck into the body. I also use them to trim the hair right above their eyes to shorten it without it looking boxy. Thinning shears won't really do the full job, though, if you are actually trying to get a shorter cut...they are only for blending and/or taking bulk out. I find them useful for helping get a more soft, rounded look on the face.

The higher the tooth count on the shears means the better they will blend. The ones you linked are very basic, and may do the job for a while. People have told me that you get what you pay for when it comes to shears, and I've found it to be very true! If you can spring for a more expensive pair, you will be far better off.

The shears I own but don't currently see them on Pet Edge's website (which is where I ordered mine) are the Master Grooming Tools 5200 series thinning shears 46 teeth (6 1/2"). The only ones I can find now on their site is the 5900 series which are $59.99 and I think I paid about $45 for mine. Dubl Duck is also a great brand but they are a bit more expensive. Anyway, I can attest that the MGT brand has been great for me for 1 yr grooming two dogs and are still as sharp as the first time I tried them out.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks LJ! 

Do you have any suggestions as to how to learn also? I've watched some videos on youtube but they havn't been very helpful. 

I looked at classes but it was like 1000's of dollars for a certificate to groom professionally and I'm just trying to cut my own girls. 

I had to bite the bullet and take 2 of the 3 in this week after spending a few hours on them to have them done professionally for some photos I have coming up. 

I only made it worse for the groomer. LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL! You will catch on, I promise!

I just dove right in and took a little off at a time. I never watched a video, took a class, or anything. One tip I do have is to take your girls in to be professionally groomed, and then a week or two later start trimming tiny bits off here and there to maintain that cut so you have some sort of outline to work with.

I have messed up really bad once with Preston and he turned out looking like a Schnauzer, lol, but it grew back within a few weeks so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Casey My former groomer/ former beautician friend just left after a 3 day visit and gave "lessons" on grooming my cut down Maltese.. WOW-- the methods she used etc. She said my scissors were awful and she had brought her grooming bag and her scissors were wonderful.. I ordered 2 pair from www.bodytoolz.com and the brand is roseline from the pet grooming pages. item # PG82075 and some curved ones for my show dogs feet. item # PG 82066. It looks like many of them are on sale and free shipping. They sell thinning shears and my friend didn't bring hers to show how to use them. My dogs looked so good after she did her "magic". :chili:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a groomer and I looked up on Pet Edge which ones I use on maltese. I use the Heritage Supreme Curved with safety tips and they are $49.99. I use these around the feet and if I trim bangs on them and around the corners of the eyes. Most of my clients don't leave them long and want the easiest way to maintain them in between grooms. 
I use Dubl Duck Filipinio 10" $23.99 for trimming legs and skirt. 
I use Dubl Duck Ultra Gold straight 7 1/2 " for trimming all over. I normally don't ever have to use the thinning shears on them but if you leave lines you can use them to blend them in. 
Just takes alot of practice. 
Good Luck!


----------

